# Pensacola Beach Pier



## BullRed13 (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm new to the area, and wanted to see if anybody had any recent reports from the Pensacola Pier? Trying to catch some Reds. Any tips for catching Reds would be greatly appreciated. I plan on going Friday and Saturday. Thanks, Josh


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Be more than happy to get you on a bull red while you're here if that's what you're after! Shoot me a PM & we can pick a time to hit the bridge.


----------



## BullRed13 (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks for your help! I would greatly appreciate it. I tried to message you but it says permission denied?


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

no bulls at the pier. you have to have 5 post to message him i believe.


----------



## BullRed13 (Apr 2, 2015)

Where is the best place to catch Bulls at? Thanks for the help!


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

Standing beside ThaFish


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Best place is from the piers, beach, bridges or under the bridges. In the marsh,in the Pass, on the flats,.....they are literally everywhere.


----------



## BullRed13 (Apr 2, 2015)

Haha well hopefully he can get us hooked up to some this weekend!


----------



## BullRed13 (Apr 2, 2015)

panhandleslim said:


> Best place is from the piers, beach, bridges or under the bridges. In the marsh,in the Pass, on the flats,.....they are literally everywhere.


The only place I have really fishes down here is Pensacola Pier. What would be a good Pier that has some Reds? I tried the pier by the three mile bridge and the only thing I catch there are catfish and sheepshead


----------



## Bill904 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Red fish.*



BullRed13 said:


> The only place I have really fishes down here is Pensacola Pier. What would be a good Pier that has some Reds? I tried the pier by the three mile bridge and the only thing I catch there are catfish and sheepshead


I don't especially fish for reds, I fish more for mullet, pompano, spanish, but, I always caught reds in gulf from beach, when gulf is some what rough.. strong fish, good eating in the slot,, but , from now til Nov. you are lible to catch anything from beach, if you get the wash out areas,, as folks say, they are hard to find,, but, sand fleas, are best, but frozen shrimp works. just wade out, throw far as you can, put on triangle weight, put your bait about foot above the weight,,,, walk it back to beach, put in fish stake, sit down and enjoy Gods work of art... even if you don't catch anything, its beautiful.. Good luck


----------



## Honky Tonk (Oct 17, 2014)

Bob sikes pier is a great place to hit. Also we been gettin several hook ups at 3mile at night.


----------

